# Hi Every one, Just wanna share my Altum



## iziko22 (Nov 29, 2011)

I've 2 of them.
Getting larger every day.
the photo and movie are by time line.
enjoy


----------



## iziko22 (Nov 29, 2011)

and there is the photo and the you tube movies:










The sub



















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu64VG138iU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu64VG138iU


----------



## Stellaluna (May 8, 2006)

Wonderful altum! Get some more!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Great pics, and nice fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *iziko22*,

Thank you for sharing. Nice looking altums.

What size tank are they in and what other fish are in there? I noticed some cardinal tetras in there; do the altums pick at them?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## iziko22 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you guys!

Matt - There is small gtoup in L - XL size that grow up from size S-M in the tank.
The Altum don't look at them!
The tank is ~230l.
The altum are 17cm high (including the long sword) and 12-13cm length (not including the tails at fins) the sub. is 13-15cm high (including the long sword) and 10cm length (not including the tails at fins).

The other fish:

4 young-adult altispinosa Bolivian Ram.
4 young Geophagus sp Tapajos - Orange Head.
2 breeding (never seen any fry - but they are female and male) pair discus 12-17 cm - hoping to replace them soon in wild type.
13-14 tetra cardinal.
2 young Ancistrus SP. long fin
1 young Ancistrus SP. long fin albino
1 small L144
1 small L 144 lonf fins.

going to try foun another 4-5 young Altum to add.

There was L14 10cm that sold recently.

I have more videos of the tank (not regarding to the Altums) on my YouTube.

If you any more data let me know :thumb:


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice Altum and tank.

Tank is way too small for what you have now. I would not add anymore.

I dont know the dimensions, but it is about 60 US gallons

....Bill


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *iziko22*,

I looked at the videos and your tank looks amazing. You have great pieces of driftwood.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## iziko22 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Bill I'm raising chiclids and other fishes for number of years.
I come to know that the exprience and "knowing" your fish are one the more importent rule.

I belive that expirence owners can band some rules.
I done it a few times but I don't recommend to any one.

Thank you for the head's up :thumb:

Matt - Thank you I have some new plant on the right side and some cave for the Ancistrus that need to be arrived in the few days.

I also come to know that on of my BR male is uniqe. he has long fin and his dorsal front fin is metalic green and not black. his other friends are look like normal young BR (all came from the sam LFS at the same time).

I will add some more videos and try to take more pics.

Thank you guys :thumb:

P.S

Sorry about my English is too late for me here in Israel :zz:


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

They look great.


----------



## iziko22 (Nov 29, 2011)

smitty said:


> They look great.


Thank you!

I'll try to take some pic today of the othet fish in the tank :thumb:


----------



## iziko22 (Nov 29, 2011)

here is some new pic taken moment ago with my Iphone.
(still need some plants on the left side over there :-?

I will add a new video later today.

Enjoy!


----------



## iziko22 (Nov 29, 2011)

there is the clip I promised


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome. I'm setting up an SA tank in my sons playroom and want to do some Angels and Rams.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

TrashmanNYC said:


> Awesome. I'm setting up an SA tank in my sons playroom and want to do some Angels and Rams.


Keep in mind that P. altum are not your average angelfish; what you'd normally find are P. scalare, which are a lot more common, and adapt much better to captivity. Altums have a reputation of being finicky and delicate, especially when newly acquired.


----------

